# 28  2012 . N 253

## Ir29

,     .      .  
          ""     .
      ,     .     , , ,     ,            .    -, -, , ,  .   ,          .
       .     .
 ,                .                .        ,                .
        ,  ,      (, )            .    1-               .
     ,   .    5 . .,       (   1   5 ).           ,      .
   10      ,       (, )   .    3  .       10       .
       ,    .
              (    6  2011 . N 354,    ).       ,      ,     ,     .  ,      1  2012 .         .

----------


## room111

+1       .  . (/ +  - 30.  ).         . 
     //.

----------


## room111

:Smilie:

----------

,  ,   ,   ?          . 
 ,      .        :   , ,   .
     (      ) ,    , . ,    .

----------


## room111

> ,  ,   ,   ?          .


  !  -     .
  ,            .      .

----------

.       ,     .



> 4.           ,       ( -  ),    ,            .


        . .           . ,       .       ?     , ..     ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

, ?  ,   ,     .     :     ?    .  .
   ,    .              ,           . ,     .
    ,   ,   
   ,    ,   , -,        ( - )         ,        (*-, *   ()),   ()  ,    () ,   (       ) ( -  ),              ( - )     ( - ).
  . , ..     .-  .    .        354 .    .....
,   ,

----------


## Lisaya

> -     .


   .     .

----------


## Lisaya

.   (  .   ),        ,       ,      . (  ,       5  ).   "         "    .    ,    ,  ,         "    "

----------

